# What to wear with khaki sport jacket



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

I thrifted a nice Orvis cotton sack jacket today, but don't know what kind of pants to wear with it for a semi-casual (not totally casual) look. Obviously khaki-on-khaki is out. (I have a khaki suit for that.)


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I ruined some khaki suit pants with a ballpoint pen last year. I was thinking of wearing the jacket with olive linen pants or white ducks.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Navy trousers (with cordovan or deep brown shoes) will work too ... "reverse" of the blue chinos+tan khakis look.


----------



## the420skipper (Mar 14, 2009)

Shades of green work, as would navy. The easiest choice, though, is jeans.

I personally don't own a pair / I guess I wouldn't recommend them, but they look great with a tan jacket.


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

I wear my khaki jacket with cream or green linen pants, or nantucket reds.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I'd echo the jeans comment as well.

Orvis stuff tends to be designed for that outdoor look and a tan jacket with jeans is a classic look.


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

I too have a khaki suit reduced to jacket only and pair it with jeans as well as navy poplins. Both work well for me. If olive were in my wardrobe I would wear it.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

the420skipper said:


> Shades of green work, as would navy. *The easiest choice, though, is jeans.*
> 
> I personally don't own a pair / I guess I wouldn't recommend them, *but they look great with a tan jacket.*


I own 'em, am looking to pick up a dark khaki or sage/olive cotton jacket to go-with.

Have a good week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## sartorial sherlock (Mar 13, 2005)

*RE: khaki coat*

I have a BB 3/2 sack with lower exterior pockets patch & flap and chest patch pocket, khaki color. I wear wool & poplin navy and poplin olive pants with it.

The coat is more 'informal' so I only wear OCBDs, not pinpoints, broadcloth, etc., Mostly in white, blue, ecru and yellow. They all seem to work well with either navy or olive.
ss


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^
I'm pretty sure I have that same jacket and would recommend the same pairings. A pair of relatively light olive wool pants that I have from Lands End seem to go pretty well. I also wore it the other night w/jeans and a JPress university striped ocbc and LLBean mocs that seemed to work well.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Brown tropical wool trousers also work.


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

PeterSawatzky said:


> I thrifted a nice Orvis cotton sack jacket today, but don't know what kind of pants to wear with it for a semi-casual (not totally casual) look. Obviously khaki-on-khaki is out. (I have a khaki suit for that.)


Grey chinos. Especially since they don't go with anything else.

I must admit I don't find khaki jackets all that easy to match.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

In addition to some of the things mentioned above, I have also worn my khaki jacket in early fall with cords and bucks-- sort of a summer/fall mess but it works.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

From today:


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks good, CMDC. Thanks for all the suggestions. Just trying to avoid looking like this guy:









:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

PeterSawatzky said:


> Looks good, CMDC. Thanks for all the suggestions. Just trying to avoid looking like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those green suede square toed shoes? Impressive.


----------

